# i cant open .jpg file transferred from MAC.. i'm using windows..:(



## nanafarhanna (Apr 18, 2007)

hi everyone..

i need some help here.. my fren has this sony cybershot digital camera, and she's using MAC.. we can view all the pics in her laptop without any problem..but whenever i tried to open the file from my laptop (windows xp), i cant seem to open it..the file is pretty large, when i tried to open it with Microsoft Office Picture Manager, the pic went totally black! but i can still view the thumbnail tho..*sigh.. and i can only open it with internet explorer..

how can i fix it??

help me... :'(


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Hi Nanafarhanna

Welcome to Tsg

We need to know what type of file it is.
On your laptop, right click the file then click Properties and let us know what it says.


----------



## nanafarhanna (Apr 18, 2007)

the file type is JPEG image..

my frens also cant view the pics from their laptops.. all of us are using windows while the owner of the camera is using apple laptop..

hm..i wonder why i cant view the pics..


----------



## nanafarhanna (Apr 18, 2007)

the file type is JPEG image..

my frens also cant view the pics from their laptops.. all of us are using windows while the owner of the camera is using apple laptop..

hm..i wonder why i cant view the pics..


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Are you sure its a jpeg as you should be able to view it. Can you upload a copy to http://photobucket.com/ so we can download and have a look at it.


----------



## kings (May 4, 2007)

I have a similar problem; Got some of my old negatives scanned as .jpg files (the photo lab uses some scanner which directly scans the negatives and converts to .jpg with out making a print). When I open those files with Microsoft Office Picture manager, it just opens it as a blacked out image (just a black background nothing else). I can open the picture perfectly wth paintbrush or Image and Fax viewer. Any idea what could be the problem. Any help in this regard would be greatly apreciated


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

There are .jpg and jpeg file types. They are the same but not the same.
Look at the image prooerties and your have I bet these two types we all call .jpg.
But all image and image viewers will open the .jpg files I have.

File type: JPG Image
MS-DOS name: .JPG
Got 1000's of this type and this is what your see most of the time.

On the two below some of my image programs will not open a .jpeg file but other will. 

File type: JPEG Image
MS-DOS name: .JPE
I have only 18 files of this type.

and

File type: JPE Image
MS-DOS name: .JPE
I have only one file of this type.

I have a older version of ACDsee and it see's both types and I can view by type. 
Then I highlight all the .jpeg files and right click and pick "convert" and make sure your setting is so it will not compress because lots of the default setting on .jpg is set to compress the files. 
Then pick .jpg to covert the files and now your have the .jpg image that you should be able to open in any program.
Once you know you can open them in your other programs then you can delete the .jpeg or .jpe file.

Also note that in ACDsee if you view the "image properties" that is says all the images are .jpeg but if look under "image" and if you look tru windows the file types will or should show the other file types.


----------

